# Med. cost: Vet vs. Drugstore



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

In our fight battling cancer, med costs come into play. Last week we got our 1st batch of meds: Prednisone 20mg, Tramadol 50mg, and Famotidine 20mg Not knowing what these drugs cost, we purchased them from the vet, however after a little research, I have some questions, but thought I'd get some history from the forum. So here's an example: Famotidine tabs 20mg @$2 per pill from the vet. vs. Famotidine tabs 20mg @ $ .06 from Kirkland at Costco. That's 6 cents per pill vs. $2, am I missing something here? Now I wondering about the other drugs we purchased. Comments?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the pill response. I'll need to get get some PB!

We are not on cancer meds, per se. Too late for that. I've gone the herbal route to try and get more time. 4 Wei Qi twice a day and 7 stasis breakers twice a day. Got from vet at $36 a bottle. 100 in bottle. Bought 3 bottles. I tried finding online and it looks like only vets can purchase. Bought $70 antibiotic last week at vet. Would love to hear other people's experience with all this...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I haven't had to buy any medications recently for my two, but I buy my HW meds through Drs. Foster and Smith Pet Pharmacy. 

My Vet Clinic has a very high markup on all the products they carry, not just their medications. 

If your Vet will write you a prescription or give the approval for Meds to be filled by phone or via Fax, I would check around at different pharmacies to see which has the best prices. 

If you order through a Pet Pharmacy such as Fosters and Smith, check to be sure they have their Vet-VIPPS accreditation.

Here is F & S's-

Our pet pharmacy is proud to have received Vet-VIPPS accreditation!

You can check their prices here-

Pet Meds | Free Shipping on Orders Over $49* | DrsFosterSmith.com


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

All three of those meds are used in human medicine, always check pharmacy prices because they will suprise you! But with that said, all meds are not created equal, especially when it comes to generic/different brands.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

When I was in hospice mode with Bonnie and Clyde, I bought all my meds. at Costco. Even adequan to inject, they may have to order it in to you; their prices were much better. But I always shop around for prices, my old vet refused to write scripts; made me buy through her. That is part of the reason she's my old vet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You might check with your Vet Clinic to see if they will price match also. 

My Clinic does not, that's why I normally buy meds elsewhere whenever possible.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Update, checked prednisone pricing at Cosco, big difference. 20mg pill from vet $.74 ea., 20mg pill from Cosco $.31 per pill, for 30 pills. If we purchased 90ea, price was $.25 ea. Don't know if these are generic or not.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

GoldenMum said:


> When I was in hospice mode with Bonnie and Clyde, I bought all my meds. at Costco. Even adequan to inject, they may have to order it in to you; their prices were much better. But I always shop around for prices, my old vet refused to write scripts; made me buy through her. That is part of the reason she's my old vet!


Hi there, I just started Maverick on adequan injections, wow $$$. Do you recall there being a big difference in price? I'll have to check it out with my vet. 

Thanks for all of the tips everyone!


----------

